

How to Start a Startup Video - bvanvugt
http://blog.sendwithus.com/how-to-start-a-startup-video/

======
visha
Hello, I'm Visha from Sendwithus. If you have any questions about the blog
post or the making of the video let me know :)

------
Attosecond
What are some of the biggest technical challenges of creating a video for a
start-up?

~~~
visha
Some technical challenges we ran into was creating the voice over for the
video. It's surprisingly hard to find a completely quiet room without booking
a sound studio. We ended up using a closet and our Yeti mic that we use for
conference calls.

